# remember the time? new game!!!!!!!



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Remember the time Lisa was crowned MD Archery Queen and she's not even from MD


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Remember the time Lisa was crowned MD Archery Queen and she's not even from MD




Yeah I remember that, but what does that have to do with Bobby Bougher?:wink:

Lets keep this on topic lol.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, no video, but does anyone remember the time Bobby Boucher shot not one but two of his arrows in the LAS banner above the targets?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, no video, but does anyone remember the time Bobby Boucher shot not one but two of his arrows in the LAS banner above the targets?


That's better. We don't need incriminating pics or videos, just fond memories.

Like 
Remember the time Bobby Boucher forgot to set his sight at DCWC, and shot the 64 yard w/u for 41 yards, and pin wheeled the 2x4 at the bottom of the butt?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Goat stare????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> That's better. We don't need incriminating pics or videos, just fond memories.
> 
> Like
> Remember the time Bobby Boucher forgot to set his sight at DCWC, and shot the 64 yard w/u for 41 yards, and pin wheeled the 2x4 at the bottom of the butt?


Or the time Bobby Boucher used the Segway to shuttle "refreshments" to those still on the line during the Hinky shoot? And that was even after he'd crashed on it earlier in the day.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> Goat stare????


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Or the time Bobby Boucher used the Segway to shuttle "refreshments" to those still on the line during the Hinky shoot? And that was even after he'd crashed on it earlier in the day.


What about the time Bobby Boucher shot the Hinky shoot with a pair of stinky old boots hanging on his shoulder.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> What about the time Bobby Boucher shot the Hinky shoot with a pair of stinky old boots hanging on his shoulder.


From 2008
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7176526&postcount=46


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

didn't_ everyone on the Hill _hear Bobby Boucher scream profanity when 

he forgot to re-set his sight for a 15 yrd shot ?? !!...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> didn't_ everyone on the Hill _hear Bobby Boucher scream profanity when
> 
> he forgot to re-set his sight for a 15 yrd shot ?? !!...


Dang - you avatar thief - I used that for about an hour today.

And that was the Bunny, not the 15


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and *1 guests*)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You remember the time Bobby Boucher moved somebody's sight in all the way to the riser and let them shoot the first target that way??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You remember the time Bobby Boucher moved somebody's sight in all the way to the riser and let them shoot the first target that way??


Oh yea

Well, got to run for now and get ready to meet SouthPaaw


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You remember the time Bobby Boucher moved somebody's sight in all the way to the riser and let them shoot the first target that way??


aahh.. finally one I was actually around for....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> aahh.. finally one I was actually around for....


Don't worry. I heard more stories than actually been a witness to the events. However I was at the "banner shoot", just a different line so I was there but not a witness.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

member the time Bobby Boucher squeezed out a wet stinky one on the hill, and made sticky laugh so hard he almost rolled back to the bottom.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Remember the time Bobby Boucher clanged 2 arrows off the wall at indoor nationals...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> didn't_ everyone on the Hill _hear Bobby Boucher scream profanity when
> 
> he forgot to re-set his sight for a 15 yrd shot ?? !!...


You shoulda been standing next to him shooting the other target on the butt.. :zip: 

We miss ya Bobby.. :cheers:


----------

